# just wondered if anyone got their BFP with supplements



## herbie

hiya ladies 
was just wondering if any of the supplements actually work?
did any ladies actually get their BFP with taking lots of supplements for egg quality etc?
thanks


----------



## Macwooly

I think I have heard of ladies getting their BFPs within a cycle or so.

I expect some will be along soon with advice and recommendations :thumbup:


----------



## Shelley71

I have to be super hopeful that supplements will work for me. I've been sidelined on the RE options right now, so supplements will be my only hope for a while. I plan on researching them this weekend.


----------



## herbie

good luck hun:hugs:
fingers crossed they work for us xxxxx


----------



## Storm1jet2

The month I got my bfp was the month I used pregnacare and had DH on wellman conception vitamins. No idea if it helped or it was just coincedence though!

:hugs:


----------



## PieMistress

The month I got mine I was taking Zita West Vitafem, it was also the first month I didn't have any mid-cycle bleeding. Not sure if it's a co-incidence or not.


----------



## creatingpeace

My OH was taking selenium, vitamin Bs and a whole host of others recommended by the Doc. I was on clomid! It was actually a month we spent little time thinking about it, stressing about it, and I guess had almost stopped believing it would happen but of course stayed open to the idea. This after many months of obssessing and being slightly too into it. This was a month that we actually had less sex around ovulation time and were just a lot more relaxed. 

I wish you all the best in your journey! stay hopeful, and positive. Your time is coming!


----------



## Seity

I'd always taken a multi-vit and simply switched to a prenatal when TTC. I also took EPO (evening primrose oil) to increase my EWCM and I noticed a difference once I started on that.


----------



## StranjeGirl

I am only 6 weeks today and not sure if my pregnancy will last as the last scan only showed a gestational sac, but I will let you know the supplements I was taking.

I tried over a 6 month time frame, and one month we did not try at all due to me having surgery for cervical dysplasia. 2 of the other 5 months we bd at the right time, but only like once due to circumstances. The other 3 months we bd'd like 5 days at ovulation time.

Royal jelly with bee pollen - 2 tsp during -all months
Vitex - 1200mg during all months
Red raspberry leaf tea - drank each day
Geritol + folic acid supplement + vitamin b-50 complex supplement (first month doing this)...had taken geritol one other month but without the vitamin b-50 complex
FertileCM beginning on cd1 - first month doing this. Had increased ewcm
grapefruit juice at ovulation time - 3rd time trying this. 
Used preseed every time bd..did this every month but one..I have pelvic pain issues so it is necessary
Used clearblue fertiity montitor, wondfo/one step opks and basal body temp to confirm ovulation time
used acupuncture before an after ovulation and reflexology before and during ovulation
PRAYED A LOT!!!

Oh- I had dh on fertilaid for men and maca root. His semen analysis came out fantastic...240million with very high motility and morphology! I don't know what it was before, but the supplements sure didn't hurt!

I know it seems like overkill, but i am 36 and trying for #1. I had been on bc for 20 years due to irregular cycles and i didn't want to take any chances. Anyway, as far as getting a positive it worked for me, now just crossing my fingers that things develop correctly! Good luck!
:)


----------



## Mellybelle

I have taken just about every supplement. If someone says it helps with TTC, I have given it a go. In my BFP cycle I was taking vitex and folic acid, DH was taking zinc and horny goats weed. I saw a fertility specialist a few weeks ago and he suggested I take folic acid and CoQ10, and DH take a mens multivitamin. DH also takes extra zinc every second day. FS told me to ditch all other supplements and herbal rememdies. DH is still taking the horny goats weed though....hey, it cant hurt!


----------



## herbie

thanks so much ladies for all your replys
they helped alot:hugs:


----------

